# Bocote with skull and crossbones



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Stainless band. Sanded, finished and waxed inside and out. Tenon fitted so you can hand it down to your heirs.



















$40 to anywhere in the US. I'll pay the postage.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome call Weasel. Nice grab Rowdy


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1, Thanks for the offer, but I need money.....NOT SAUSAGE!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Sharp call Weasel! (sausage?? LOL)


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

SOLD!!!!! and not for sausage.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet looking call...sausage? Lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 made me a kind offer of sausage and jerky in trade for the call. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sweet call weasel.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice call! Guess I'm gonna have to be on PT all day to beat some of ya guys to thesr calls, Lol. Great grab Bigrowdy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely love the look of those banded calls Weasel !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not a prob Weasel. I didnt score the call yet but still working on it. To those who have had my deer jerky and summer sausage can attest to the fact it is 1 of a kind and hard to beat. The offer was not meant to down grade the value of your calls at all. I wanted to add this call to the set that I got from you earlier last month.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats for sure, would have taken that trade in a heart beat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

already done, a very good trade is sometimes worth more than cash to me.........thanks bigdrowdy1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting you 220 face to face.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I had no idea of the quality and reputation of Bigdrowdy's sausage and jerky. NOW I FIND OUT! :frusty:

I hope there is a second chance at some point.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thats for sure, would have taken that trade in a heart beat.





Weasel said:


> I had no idea of the quality and reputation of Bigdrowdy's sausage and jerky. NOW I FIND OUT! :frusty:
> 
> I hope there is a second chance at some point.


yeah you would have been happy with the sausage for sure. I guess you didn't read my post on it....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you 220 face to face.


same here!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Making top grade sausage is a trade in its self, just like making quality calls as you guys do here on site. I've made many hundreds of pounds of wild game sausage and to get to BigD's level takes a lot of years of trial and error But he's there.

Thanks BigD


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have some of his sausage and jerky and would be glad for a trade in the future.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Good to know...I'll definitely keep this in mind...


----------

